# HTML not displaying properly



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 11, 2012)

I love this site! I'm having trouble viewing some of the threads, however. Ones with embedded HTML stuff don't show up right. For example, this thread shows up like this:

<div align="right"><img src="http://www.sevenstring.org/newsimages/bulb/bulb_logo.gif" alt="Misha 'Bulb' Mansoor" />
<b>Interview: Misha "Bulb" Mansoor of Periphery</b>
<i><font size="1">Questions from The Members</font></i>
</div>
<img style="padding:20px;" align="left" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/newsimages/bulb/1.jpg" alt="Misha Mansoor" /><span class="ivorange">Sevenstring.org</span>: How long have you been playing guitar, and what has been the major footstep in your playing that helped you get to where you are now?

I've tried both IE and Chrome and got the same results. Do I need to change a setting or something? Thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 11, 2012)

That's an interview from five years ago. Since then the forum has had some mods and updates, and through that the coding in that article went wacky. 

If I have some time later I'll fix the tags.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 11, 2012)

OK, thanks. I've run across several threads like that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 11, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> OK, thanks. I've run across several threads like that.



There's a lot of stuff from 06' and 07' like that. 

To be frank, it's not a priority to fix, as it's literally dozens of posts, if not hundreds. Especially considering they're quite old.


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 11, 2012)

Understood. I'll struggle through.


----------

